# Gas Furnace (no heat call)



## Comfort Conditions (Nov 3, 2015)

Got a call for no heat on a gas furnace. T'stat is calling indoor unit comes on and igniter is sparking but no flame. everything seems to be working fine. I close the ball valve on gas supply and remove the iron cap and open valve and get a rush of air with no gas smell. Customer says there was road and ground work done in the road out front. Could natural gas lines from city just be filled with air and need purging?</P>


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

i would replace the gas valve and see what happends


----------



## ShepherdEHC (Feb 11, 2016)

Check the gas supply line make sure u actually have gas coming into the home. If so then make sure the gas supply is turned on. Then if all is good and igniter is good check gas valve make sure it is opening. check board see if there are anything flashing. just sounds like no gas coming in thats all GV should be ok from what you have wrote


----------

